# Psychological Profile # 3 - Morgoth Bauglir



## Ancalagon (Apr 10, 2002)

Psychology: the science that studies the human mind and behavior; mental state.
Psychological: of or relating to psychology; relating to or coming from the mind or emotions: able to affect the mind or emotions.
Profile: a biographical sketch

Following on from the previous 2 profiles, please include your version of the characters psychological profile; 
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3775
and 
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3776

3rd up on the couch; _Morgoth Bauglir_


----------



## Camille (Apr 10, 2002)

I am sorry ancalagon I am not sure I undestand what you are trying to do, do you want us to post phicological profiles of these characters?


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 10, 2002)

Yes indeed, I want members to add their interpretation of how they view Bilbo, Gandalf and Morgoths psychological profiles. This could include;

Personality traits,
Issues with Parent(s)
Addictions
Emotional Strengths and Weaknesses.......to name but a few.

Have fun.


----------



## Camille (Apr 10, 2002)

Ok good, excellent idea I will think a little and post something later
thanks


----------



## Turgon (Apr 10, 2002)

(Melkor lies down on the couch)

So Melkor... tell me about your mother.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 10, 2002)

Psychologist's report on Melkor aka Morgoth.

It seems Melkor suffers from Acute Meglomania coupled with a recurring case of Kleptomania, most worryingly of all he seems to have all kinds of 'issues' with his kith and kin. His refusal to speak about his brother Manwe, and his constant harping on about how 'My mace is bigger than his...' leads me to believe that Melkor has a severe inferiority complex brought about by trying to better his brother Manwe, King of Arda, which manifests itself in the bullying of beings and races of lesser power than his own (that is to say everybody) and a disturbing penchance for violence, treachery, and hanging about with his 'bad boy' friends. I prescribe a course of valium and a couple of Ages in the void to chill out and reflect on all the naughty things he has done...


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 10, 2002)

Blame Canada!

And there's nothing wrong that a friendly pat on the back couldn't solve. There, there.


----------



## Camille (Apr 11, 2002)

I am not in the Psychologist vocabulary but I will try to do my best 
Melkor and his relation with his father:

Melkor alias Morgoth had a problem since the beginig of his existance, he was not in good terms with his Father Mr. Iluvatar Eru maybe we can think in a great Edipo complex, he saw his father as an enemy and a contender, and since Melkor did not have a mother this feelings were destined to Varda, known as Elbereth, the rejection of Varda were the beginnings of the disorders that my colleague Turgon had stated.


----------



## Elanor2 (Apr 12, 2002)

Ok, I'll give it a try too 

Morgoth (Melkor) Bauglir:
Second son of Eru, he was born at the Beginning Of All. Son of a stong being and Ultimate Creator, he developped from early childhood a desire to emulate his father, coupled with feelings of inadecuacy and of not being able to live up to the task. He was particularly resentful of his elder brother Manwe, whom he considered to be their father's favorite, and of his other siblings, whose work he seems to despise and criticise.

At school, he was a brilliant but erratic student, able only to obtain good grades in particular areas of his interest, sometimes in opposition to the intruction of his father/teacher. He was frecuently reprimanded for his arrogant comments and general destructive attitude towards other people's work. He became leader of a small band, whose members he encouraged into bulling and general havoc breaking and petty crime when they were sure that nobody was looking.

During his adolescent, he developped isolationist behaviour and frequently drifted alone in searches of his own. It is strongly suspected that his desire to impress his father led him to attempt impossible or forbidden tasks, and that his failure in these irrealistic enterprises increased his self-loathing feeling and his aggresive behaviour towards others.

During our sessions, Morgoth expressed a consistent maniac-depressive conduct, alternating between periods of exaltation in which he believed to be the only ruler of Arda and master of all destinies, with periods of deep depresion and self-loathing. During the maniac periods he is likely to fall into magalomaniac fits coupled with mild paranoia, claiming to be a misunderstood genius and blaming his "enemies" (mainly his siblings) for his failures.

Due to his erratic and dangerous behaviour, the doctors recommend a period of cure in the Void Sanatorium, specialised on behavioral problems and fully equipped to restrain the subject, should his violent tendencies make him a public danger.

Regards. Dr. E2


----------



## Camille (Apr 12, 2002)

Good work Dr. E2 specially your recomendation the Void is a good place for this cases


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 15, 2002)

Well done Elanor, a good synopsis of the subject. He was however blessed with attributes of his own and by all accounts, even though dictatorial in nature, was the original 'charmer'. I am not certain of the 'isolationist behavior' as he always needed to have his Generals around him. Morgoth craved attention.


----------



## Elanor2 (Apr 15, 2002)

The Isolationist behaviour I got from his search of the flame imperisable alone, before the music. Unfortunately, after I re-read it I realised that the sequencing was wrong, because it looks like I am talking about something after the music and the arrival in ME. Perhaps I should swap the order of the paragraphs and rephrase it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Morgoth (Melkor) Bauglir: 
Second son of Eru, he was born at the Beginning Of All. Son of a stong being and Ultimate Creator, he developped from early childhood a desire to emulate his father, coupled with feelings of inadecuacy and of not being able to live up to the task. He was particularly resentful of his elder brother Manwe, whom he considered to be their father's favorite, and of his other siblings, whose work he seems to despise and criticise. 

During his childhood, he developped isolationist behaviour and frequently drifted alone from his family in searches of his own. It is strongly suspected that his desire to impress his father led him to attempt impossible or forbidden tasks, and that his failure in these irrealistic enterprises increased his self-loathing feeling and his aggresive behaviour towards others. 

He was a brilliant but erratic student, able only to obtain good grades in particular areas of his interest, sometimes in opposition to the intruction of his father/teacher. He was frecuently reprimanded for his arrogant comments and general destructive attitude towards other people's work. He became leader of a small band, whose members he encouraged into bulling and general havoc breaking and petty crime when they were sure that nobody was looking. 

During our sessions, Morgoth expressed a consistent maniac-depressive conduct, alternating between periods of exaltation in which he believed to be the only ruler of Arda and master of all destinies, with periods of deep depresion and self-loathing in which he expresses his deep fear of not being loved by his father. During the maniac periods he is likely to fall into magalomaniac fits coupled with mild paranoia, claiming to be a misunderstood genius and blaming his "enemies" (mainly his siblings) for his failures. 

Due to his erratic and dangerous behaviour, the doctors recommend a period of cure in the Void Sanatorium, specialised on behavioral problems and fully equipped to restrain the subject, should his violent tendencies make him a public danger. 

Regards. Dr. E2


----------



## Lord Melkor (Apr 15, 2002)

What does it all mean?! Nothing but a bunch of ridiculous insults and heresies against Melkor, Lord Of Arda, Lord Of All! I will give you a chance, I offer you guys a guick and swift death if you beg for mercy and praise my name!


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 16, 2002)

Doesn't that say it all?


----------



## Elanor2 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Melkor _
> *What does it all mean?! Nothing but a bunch of ridiculous insults and heresies against Melkor, Lord Of Arda, Lord Of All! I will give you a chance, I offer you guys a guick and swift death if you beg for mercy and praise my name! *



Dear Lord Melkor,

I remind you that our next appointment is on Thursday, at 6 o'clock in my office. Please, be punctual this time, and refrain from scaring other patients by ratling your chain.

Regards. Doctor E2.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 16, 2002)

> Dear Lord Melkor,
> 
> I remind you that our next appointment is on Thursday, at 6 o'clock in my office. Please, be punctual this time, and refrain from scaring other patients by ratling your chain.



You mean to say he has been seeing you too?


----------

